# April 10-16 BLD Competition



## CraigBouchard (Apr 10, 2006)

Scramble 1:

1. Pedro Santos........1:42.50
2. Andy Tsao............2:10.64
3. Frank Morris.........2:44.54
4. Craig Bouchard....3:17.37
5. Bill Tuscher..........7:00.51
6. Chris Brownlee.....DNF

Scramble 2:

1. Pedro Santos........1:36.85
2. Andy Tsao............1:57.00
3. Frank Morris.........2:10.43
4. Craig Bouchard....2:48.65
5. Bill Tuscher..........6:24.62
6. Chris Brownlee.....6:40.27

Scramble 3:

1. Andy Tsao............2:35.95
2. Frank Morris.........2:59.32
3. Chris Brownlee.....7:39.21
4. Bill Tuscher..........DNF
5. Craig Bouchard....DNF
6. Pedro Santos........DNF

Total Points:

Andy Tsao............28
Frank Morris.........25
Pedro Santos........20
Craig Bouchard.....14
Chris Brownlee......13
Bill Tuscher..........12

Congratulations Andy Tsao on yet another victory...Thank you all for competing...

April 10-16 scrambles:
1. R2 D' B F' D U2 R' D U' L2 D2 U' B D' B' D U2 R B2 F2 L B2 F L R2 
2. D U' B L2 F2 U L R D' U B' F2 D U2 F' U2 B L R2 B' F D2 U B2 F'	
3. B2 F' L' B' R2 B U' R2 F' L2 D' U F' L2 F U' F' D2 U' L' R B2 F2 D2 L2


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 10, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Times: 3:24.77, 2:32.77, 2:53.77
Quote: Weird...all with .77. I lack practice...


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 11, 2006)

4x4x4 Scrambles:

1. D U L' l2 b2 u2 U R' D' U' r2 d f2 F' d' l2 R d B R2 B2 b R B2 u' U B b' f' r2 B f' U l2 B' b F l2 B2 D'

2. b L2 r' U b2 L l2 D' U' b l r' u' U2 l' r2 R' d' u' L r f2 F2 L' r2 B2 d2 L' R' u2 U2 f d2 r R' u b2 U2 l R

(I only gave 2 cuz thats the way it is in competition and they take longer...)

5x5x5 Scrambles:

1. B b f' r' f' L' l R f2 F2 D2 B' L2 R2 D' f2 u' U' L' l2 r2 R D2 u L' R2 b d2 U b2 r2 u U' l d' B L2 r2 B b2 f F D' U' R D2 d' u2 U2 B r' b2 F L' f2 D d u' U R2 
2. b l2 d2 L2 f D2 u L' l2 F2 L2 l2 r R2 F r' U2 L l' R' D2 L r R2 d u' R' D2 R D2 r U2 L2 R f2 L2 l2 r R F' u f L F2 u' b2 L' l d2 R' B F' d2 l2 R F2 L2 D B2 u

These are mainly for Hardwick, but anyone else who wants to do them feel free to...


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Craig,

Thanks so much for adding in the bigger cubes, this competition is very fun!

4x4x4 BLD:

1. D U L' l2 b2 u2 U R' D' U' r2 d f2 F' d' l2 R d B R2 B2 b R B2 u' U B b' f' r2 B f' U l2 B' b F l2 B2 D'

Result: DNF

2. b L2 r' U b2 L l2 D' U' b l r' u' U2 l' r2 R' d' u' L r f2 F2 L' r2 B2 d2 L' R' u2 U2 f d2 r R' u b2 U2 l R

Result: 17 minutes 59.01 seconds

I will try the 5x5 scrambles soon and post those also.

Thanks again!
Chris


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 11, 2006)

Now if only you were online at the same times as me


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 14, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Times: 3:39.14, 4:00.92, 3:27.71

I am really happy with these times. I haven't practiced BLD at all lately, and I am exhausted from work and gymnastics this week.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm gonna do these in a few hours. Maybe I'll get down and do 4x4x4 BLD next week aswell.

~Thom


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 16, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Times: DNF, DNS, DNS

First solve sucked, just wanted to be done with it...2 corners were swapped...ugly scramble...That second solve just looked to ugly I didn't wanna do it...Third solve was disgusting too...Some scrambles just aren't made for Pochmann...


----------



## chrisbcubing (Apr 16, 2006)

name chris brownlee
times 5:18.62, 6:05.04, DNF

sooner or later i will finish all 3 solves


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Craig, sorry I wasn't able to do the 5x5 for this week. I've been really busy this week and just didn't have the time to sit down and do it. I won't do the 5x5 next week since I want to train the 4x4 for this weekend in Tennessee, but in general I will try to do it each week.

I will still do the 4x4 next week though, I could use a high pressure attempt before the weekend.

Chris


----------

